# Orcs vs. Goblins



## elven kismet (Dec 21, 2002)

Hello although my name is new to your forumn i have actually been here several times in one form or another and I ocaasionally persurse the threads that you have here all of which i find very interesting. Nevertheless my visits are so infrequent i am constantly gettin new usernames because i always forget the one i was using before! My question is thus, is there actually a differnce between orcs and goblins? it seems to me that they are actually the same beings merely a disticntion being given for the benefit of the taller (orcs) and the shorter (goblins) yet sometimes in my readings they appear to be different beings altogether. 
The only other theory i have is that they are completely the same and are actually the same but are named differently by different cultures. Can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## morello13 (Dec 21, 2002)

i believe that when the hobbit was written alll the nasty guys were goblins and onkly the big one were the subdividsion were orcs, i think later tolkien really came up wiht he backstory for orcs and the word goblin is now kind of useless
no text to back it up, just my thery form what i have heard aorund here


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 22, 2002)

See this link..


----------



## elven kismet (Dec 22, 2002)

thnks for the help


----------



## Isenho (Dec 23, 2002)

hey this is cool


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 23, 2002)

Um, what is?


----------

